# Stonehaven



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Commander Quan thought I should try this blend, and I thank him for that! (Pardon the one big paragraph, but for some strange reason it's not letting me skip down a line.) The baggie note is initially molasses, followed by pemmican. They are neat, well held together dark brown flakes with bits of medium brown. He sent me nice moist, fresh flakes. They rub out to a consistency I haven't seen before: short, stocky bits, not a ribbon at all. While the flakes are moist, it lights fairly easily, and once lit stayed lit to the bottom of the bowl. No molasses taste (even with all the smell), but a nice hint of plum/raisin that comes and goes. The main flavor is tasty VA tobacco. A bit darker flavor than I'm used to in a VA, but it's really great! I could easily get hooked on this tobacco, a shame it's so hard to get.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good review. I really enjoy this tobacco as a nice change of pace. It is worth purchasing when one runs across it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

For some reason, I don't get over here that much since they moved the reviews into their own world. Good review, Mark! I agree that it's nice stuff, and go on little binges of it once in a while. Don't have a lot left, and I'll miss it when it's gone. One thing I've noticed about it is that the flakes are not as uniformly cut as most other flakes I smoke. Some are very thin, others kind of chunky. Possibly I've noticed this in FVF as well, but I'm not sure. I'll bet Germain's slicer is almost as old as Sam Gawith's. :lol:


----------

